# Innovation Collection - The Asian Mythology



## waynesham (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi everybody!! Long time no see!!
Here is my latest work in ADA 2007 and hopy you enjoy the following snap shot!

Tank Spec.
Aquarium Size: 60W x 30D x 36H cm
Lighting System: SolarMax PL 55W x2
Substrate System : ADA Amazonia
Filtration: Hydor Prime 30 External Filter 
CO2 System : External Reactor ( 2 Bubbles per Second )

Plant:
1. Glossostigma elatinoides
2. Didiplis diandra 
3. Willow Moss
4. Rotala rotundifolia var. gontin
5. Bolbitis heudelotii
6. Heternanthera zosterifolia.
7. Eleocharis parvula
8. Microsorium pteropus ssp.
9. Rotala pusilla 
10. Myriophyllum matogrossense "green"

Fish:
1. Otocinclus affinis
2. Paracheirodon axelrodi


----------



## knocks (Jan 26, 2005)

Very healthy! I like it!


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

nice but the frontal pics where is?


----------



## waynesham (Apr 26, 2004)

Here is the front view of THE ASIAN MYTHOLOGY, please enjoy and comment it!!


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

Lovely layout, Wayne!!

Very full and impressive plants arrange in a 60cm tank!

the back lighting also very eye catching... Great work!!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Beautiful, Wayne!


----------



## black_lung (Dec 19, 2006)

i love the 'fuzzyness' of the scape..makes it feel very lush and wild. very nice placement of the red plants


----------



## waynesham (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks all!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Great! I love it


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

the close ups are simply fantastic!

tai mei le


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep very Incredible


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Amazing tank!


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi Waynesham
Your tank is really beautifull and healthy!!
What I would really like to know is in what do you attribute your success? Do you use soft water? Do you use any of the known approches like EI or PPS or add something we don't know of? or you all go all the way Amano? How serious is rich substrate for you and do you just use the powersand, aquasoil way or some other rich soil? Do you overdrive your CO2? Generally please give us your lights in anything you think is important.
Thanks in advance
Freemann


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

Stunning tank. I can't wait till I can afford my new 60P setup!


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

Congrats for your AGA result man


----------

